
iPhone may be vulnerable to sophisticated email hack - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-iphone-may-be-vulnerable-to-email-hack-11587556802
======
gnicholas
From Reuters [1]:

> _To execute the hack, Avraham said victims would be sent an apparently blank
> email message through the Mail app forcing a crash and reset. The crash
> opened the door for hackers to steal other data on the device, such as
> photos and contact details._

Does this mean that if you've never had a blank email cause a crash, then you
have not been compromised?

1: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-apple-cyber/flaw-
in-i...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-apple-cyber/flaw-in-iphone-
ipads-may-have-allowed-hackers-to-steal-data-for-years-idUSKCN2242IK)

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/ZOQyv](https://archive.is/ZOQyv)

